# Coustic XM-5e question



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm looking at my XM-5e that I decided to play with after sitting around forever. I just realized that the center channel output is for front and rear. Is the rear really for a center speaker, or does it emulate a surround effect? The reason I ask this is because I've seen processors in the way past that use left + right extraction for center and left - right extraction for rear. I'll hook it up and see, but just curious if anyone knows?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, I answered my own question. The rear channel is surround sound!!!! So the front only plays the mono content while the rear only plays the content that only appears on one channel at a time. This is just as I thought. I now love this unit even more!!!!!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

That's pretty cool, so it divides the signal content into stereo-only and non-stereo and sends it to different places. I like it.


----------

